# Windows Modules Installer Stopped Working (Can't update Windows)



## Lord_Mort (Sep 3, 2007)

Hello,

I am having issues update my Windows Vista OS

In addition to the Modules Installer error, I have also received (although much less frequently) a WMI Provider Host stopped working error...

The only thing that changed with my system, and this was imediately before I started having issues, was I got new monitors.

I went from two generic 19" square LCDs to two 24" widescreen LEDs and I am running 1960x1080 now. I dont think that should matter but it is the ONLY thing that has changed.

This is a custom built PC and has been running stable for years.

I ran speccy and here is what it came up with...

Operating System
MS Windows Vista Ultimate 32-bit SP2
CPU
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2.40GHz	39 °C
Kentsfield 65nm Technology
RAM
3.00 GB Single-Channel DDR2 @ 400MHz (6-6-6-18) I actually have 4GB but it is my understanding that this 32bit OS wont recognize it.
Motherboard
EVGA 122-CK-NF68 (Socket 775)
Graphics
VX2453 Series ([email protected])
VX2453 Series ([email protected])
256MB GeForce 7800 GTX (Undefined)	60 °C
256MB GeForce 7800 GTX (Undefined)	73 °C
ForceWare version	275.33
SLI Disabled
Hard Drives
488GB Seagate ST350083 0AS SCSI Disk Device (Fibre)
733GB Western Digital WDC WD75 02AAEX-00Y9A SCSI Disk Device (Fibre)
Optical Drives
SONY DVD RW DRU-810A ATA Device
ELBY CLONEDRIVE SCSI CdRom Device
Audio
High Definition Audio Device

Also, if it is related... I just got a blue screen of death today... here are the details from that.

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	100000d1
BCP1:	01E7A8C0
BCP2:	000000FF
BCP3:	00000008
BCP4:	01E7A8C0
OS Version:	6_0_6002
Service Pack:	2_0
Product:	256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini022612-01.dmp
C:\Users\Mort\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-61589-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Mort\AppData\Local\Temp\WERD77.tmp.version.txt

Read our privacy statement:
Microsoft Online Crash Analysis

I did a google for my problem and I have tried various suggestions like stopping and restarting services, but nothing has helped.

TIA for your assistance!!!


----------



## Lord_Mort (Sep 3, 2007)

72 hour bump. Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

` Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions `Try Tr

follow these instructions and post in that forum for more help.


----------



## Lord_Mort (Sep 3, 2007)

Just to clarify, my MAIN issue is not being able to update... The BSOD only happens occasionally. Should I still head over there first?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to start search and type:-cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-

net start> 0 & notepad 0 (press enter) 

post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## Lord_Mort (Sep 3, 2007)

These Windows services are started:

Adobe Acrobat Update Service
Apple Mobile Device
Application Experience
Application Information
Background Intelligent Transfer Service
Base Filtering Engine
Bonjour Service
COM+ Event System
Computer Browser
Cryptographic Services
DCOM Server Process Launcher
Desktop Window Manager Session Manager
DHCP Client
Diagnostic Policy Service
Diagnostic System Host
Distributed Link Tracking Client
DNS Client
Function Discovery Provider Host
Function Discovery Resource Publication
Group Policy Client
HP CUE DeviceDiscovery Service
hpqcxs08
Human Interface Device Access
IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules
IP Helper
iPod Service
IPsec Policy Agent
KtmRm for Distributed Transaction Coordinator
Multimedia Class Scheduler
Net Driver HPZ12
Network Connections
Network List Service
Network Location Awareness
Network Store Interface Service
NVIDIA Display Driver Service
NVIDIA Update Service Daemon
Offline Files
Plug and Play
Pml Driver HPZ12
Portable Device Enumerator Service
Print Spooler
Program Compatibility Assistant Service
ReadyBoost
Remote Access Connection Manager
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Secondary Logon
Secure Socket Tunneling Protocol Service
Security Accounts Manager
Security Center
Server
Shell Hardware Detection
Software Licensing
SSDP Discovery
Superfetch
System Event Notification Service
Tablet PC Input Service
Task Scheduler
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Telephony
Terminal Services
Themes
UPnP Device Host
User Profile Service
WebClient
Windows Audio
Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
Windows Defender
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework
Windows Error Reporting Service
Windows Event Log
Windows Firewall
Windows Font Cache Service
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
Windows Management Instrumentation
Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service
Windows Search
Windows Time
Windows Update
Workstation

The command completed successfully.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to this site and download the update readiness tool run and see what it fixes 

Description of the System Update Readiness Tool for Windows Vista, for Windows Server 2008, for Windows 7, and for Windows Server 2008 R2


----------



## Lord_Mort (Sep 3, 2007)

I installed it but it was taking a very long time. I walked away and when I came back it just said "installation complete". 

I checked both logs found at 
•%SYSTEMROOT%\Logs\CBS\CheckSUR.log 
•%SYSTEMROOT%\Logs\CBS\CheckSUR.persist.log 

and they both said no errors detected


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, as of Ist of March I am no longer constrained by a business in confidence clause. It was imposed when I retired and sold the business to the partners. Means I can now open up a little. 

Open a cmd prompt as admin type:-


```
reg query "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Component Based Servicing\Version"> 0 & notepad 0
```
Post notepad outcome here.


----------



## Lord_Mort (Sep 3, 2007)

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Component Based Servicing\Version
6.0.6002.18005 REG_EXPAND_SZ %SystemRoot%\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_0b4ada54c46c45b0


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, that is the windows installer, navigate to this entry in C:\windows\winsxs folder:-

x86_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_0b4ada54c46c45b0

Highlight it and select properties, under security it should look like this, post back, we may have to rebuild the WMI repository.


----------



## Lord_Mort (Sep 3, 2007)

That is exactly how it looks.

If you scroll down, there is no check mark under special permissions


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to start, search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt (copy paste)


```
net stop winmgmt&cd %systemroot%\system32\WBEM&Ren Repository Repository.old&winmgmt /resetRepository&shutdown -r
```
press enter you will be asked about stopping dependencies say Y, your computer will restart, see how you go.


----------



## Lord_Mort (Sep 3, 2007)

I tried to run windows update immediately after restart. I got the same error message.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well all is ok so now try the definitive MS fixes (plenty to try here):-

Unable to install updates in Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows Server 2008 and Windows Server 2008 R2


----------



## Lord_Mort (Sep 3, 2007)

I bit the bullet and installed Windows 7

Thank you very much for your time and effort!


----------

